# Seeking for something I can't find, maybe you know where to find it?



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm looking for an amplifier that I could run a 2-way active setup. Something like this: 











but for home...


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Isn't that just a crossover unit?


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

it's a car audio amplifier,











http://www.polkaudio.com/caraudio/products/amps/4channel/c400_4/


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

There's home amps and home crossover units but I've never seen one combined with both.


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

alrite thx, is there any big difference between using hand built crossover for a 2-way setup and using the crossover in an amplifier, ex: crown xti..?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

By "hand built," do you mean passive or active?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## SQBubble (Nov 12, 2007)

passive, all the 2nd , 3rd order and if you add this itll attenuate that , lot of stuff, Im still reading on them but its really complicated considering Ive never done it, and even though its all over the net, its more like someone has to learn it to someone, because there is so many question to ask, so many little thing ... Thats why i wanna use built-in xover on amplifiers for a 2way setup with 2amplifiers, it's a whole lot simpler , but I just wanted to know if it has the same effect as hand built xover in the meaning that, if I do a LP Butterworth 24dB/oct at 2.3khz on the amplifier, itll have the same effect in a "hand made" LP Butterworth 24db/oct at 2.3khz, because I read some people say "x" crossover sounds alot better than "y" crossover and it depends on the material used and all... I dont know if u understand what I mean, let me know! thx


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> passive, all the 2nd , 3rd order and if you add this itll attenuate that , lot of stuff, Im still reading on them but its really complicated considering Ive never done it, and even though its all over the net, its more like someone has to learn it to someone, because there is so many question to ask, so many little thing ... Thats why i wanna use built-in xover on amplifiers for a 2way setup with 2amplifiers, it's a whole lot simpler


Yeah, passive crossovers typically they have to be built to match the drivers you're using, so they can be complicated, as (AFAIK) every element attached to the driver (capacitors, chokes, etc.) can alter its sound somewhat. There are forums dedicated to DIY speaker building that can help if you want to go that route; you can probably Google and find a few.

Active crossovers, like what's built-in to the amplifier in your picture, can simplify things considerably - at least in some ways. It removes the effect of the passive elements on the driver, but DIY speaker builders will probably tell you they can be problematic in other ways. For one thing, with home audio, you aren't going to find any built into amplfiers. You have to use seperate components - a so-called electronic crossover, coupled with seperate amplifiers. So, your system is complicated with more components and connections.

If you're still interested in giving it a try, I can recommend some nice pro-audio crossovers (which is what you'll want to use, since flexible crossovers for home audio are pretty rare) and amps, etc.



> but I just wanted to know if it has the same effect as hand built xover in the meaning that, if I do a LP Butterworth 24dB/oct at 2.3khz on the amplifier, itll have the same effect in a "hand made" LP Butterworth 24db/oct at 2.3khz, because I read some people say "x" crossover sounds alot better than "y" crossover and it depends on the material used and all...


I recently asked on one of our Forums here whether or not an 24 dB/octave Butterworth filter from an analog electronic crossover was the same as one from a digital electronic crossover. I was told they function exactly the same. Thus, I would expect the same is true with a passive vs. an active crosover.

As mentioned, the "sounds better" thing refers more to the elements in a passive crossover than an active (although SQ in active crossovers can't be dismissed).

Regards,
Wayne


----------

